# Vampire Counts Army - Need help with army box set



## Grimful (Dec 17, 2012)

Specifically, I'm wondering if the Vampire Counts Army box set + a Vampire Counts Battalion box set would make a reliable, good semi-high point army, or if the Army box set is just for people who are already established and want some more heroes. 

For those who don't know/don't want to look it up the Army box set comes with:

1 Vampire Lord on Zombie Dragon; 1 Mortis Engine; 1 Necromancer ; 1 Corpse Cart; 20 Zombies; 20 Skeletons; 10 Crypt Ghouls; 5 Black Knights; and 3 Vargheists.

The Battalion comes with:

20 Skeleton Warriors (which can be equipped with spears and shields or hand weapons and shields, and includes the option for a command group); 20 Crypt Ghouls; 10 Dire Wolves, and a Corpse Cart.

I'm assuming this isn't good enough, but I'm interested to know for sure. I tried searching for "Warhammer Vampire Counts Army Box" But that's such a general term it led to a lot of non-VC box set discussions.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Its a fairly decent set of models you would get for having both sets... but I wouldn't say it was anything like a large army.

Standard caveats to battalions apply to this: if you like everything in there (no-one like the zombie dragon, but you can build it as a terrorgeist, which is great) then its worth getting... otherwise it really isn't. The price drop between buying everything seperate and the box sets is fairly crap, if there is one unit you know you don't want chances are it's not worth getting.

Personally I think it would be better to think about what you want in the army, then work out how much of it you can get with the money you would spend on the box sets... it might work out a little more expensive for the same points worth but you won't have been shoe horned into having units you don't like and don't particularly want to use.


----------

